# Wild Hogs in Atlanta ...



## *Andi

ATLANTA (AP) - Police have enlisted the help of a trapper to round up a group of feral hogs scaring residents of a subdivision in suburban Atlanta.

Some parents fear sending their children to a school bus stop in the Lithonia area, where up to four of the hogs are roaming the streets and eating trash in front yards.

Authorities hope the hogs can be trapped in cages by Wednesday morning, DeKalb County police spokeswoman Mekka Parish said.

"They're causing quite a stir to say the least," Parish said shortly before noon Tuesday, as she headed out to the neighborhood, about 17 miles east of downtown Atlanta.

More here ... http://atlanta.cbslocal.com/2013/09/24/wild-hogs-roam-streets-scare-people-near-atlanta/


----------



## AKPrepper

Feral wild hogs in Georgia? I'm originally from Georgia. Has everyone there lost their minds!? Have they forgotten how delicious pulled pork BBQ is!!? Can you say pork chops....how about bacon? Grits, eggs, and bacon....so tasty it'll make your tongue slap yer brains out! And these dimwits call the cops?? Man, back in my day, them hogs would last about as long as me or one of my cousins could get our rifles. Bubba.....git me a beer and fire up the grill!!!! :beercheer:


----------



## dixiemama

You know very well that if it doesn't come from a store, most people won't eat it. They prob think they have mad hog disease or something lol.

My boss has a group of about 18 at his families farm. He leaves them alone until they start coming into the 15 acre 'house spot', then its a free for all for anyone wanting a hog. With 867 acres (yes, eight hundred sixty seven acres), its a fun hunt I'm sure!


----------



## LincTex

People set up wild hog traps in Texas ALL THE TIME. Catch 'em and feed 'em corn for 30-45 days to fatten 'em up and get rid of the gamey taste, and they good to go!


----------



## lazydaisy67

DH and neighbor guy are going wild hog hunting in TX in Feb. Can't wait!! I told him to take 15 coolers and fill em all up cause mama hungry for meat, lol. 
Neighbor guy said last year he even took a big old male home and the TX guys looked at him like he was insane. He cooked the bugger up and said it was AWESOME!!


----------



## LincTex

lazydaisy67 said:


> Neighbor guy said last year he even took a big old male home and the TX guys looked at him like he was insane. He cooked the bugger up and said it was AWESOME!!


Yes, most folks will not eat wild boar. A good recipe for cooking wild boar (to make it taste better) would be very helpful. The only real method I know of that works is to fatten them on grain in a pen for a few months.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

We have family hunting land that backs up to a wildlife refuge. They practically beg folks to kill the wild pigs up there. The family gets several every year and have many BBQ get togethers with these pigs. Sometimes you get a gamy one but it's still delicious.


----------



## *Andi

I've never had a problem with "the game" taste... maybe because we had it all the time.

:dunno:


----------



## Magus

LincTex said:


> People set up wild hog traps in Texas ALL THE TIME. Catch 'em and feed 'em corn for 30-45 days to fatten 'em up and get rid of the gamey taste, and they good to go!


I like mine fresh out of the corn field!:2thumb:
1 part Worcestershire sauce, 1 part cheap beer, 1 part melted real butter and a tad of Tabasco sauce for a zing, slow roast that ham in foil and baste with that mix ever 30 minutes or so, you'll eat everything but the squeal!


----------



## crabapple

After TSHTF there will be more hogs,then deer.
In N.C. to Texas anyways.
This because hogs will eat zombies & deer will just run away.


----------



## lazydaisy67

The way I look at it is if you're hungry you'll eat just about anything. I try to make it my personal mission now to figure out which spices I need to make just about anything tasty enough that my kids will eat it. With game I usually soak it in some sort of concoction overnight before I throw it in the crock pot. I've found Worcestershire to be a dear friend as well as Classico brand traditional basil pesto mix (Walmart) which I put on EVERYTHING!! I also have gobs and gobs of dry packets of ranch mix, Itallian dressing mix and gravy mix. You can eat pretty much anything, including a yucky wild hog, with enough gravy on it. 

I wish we could find a guy who would let my hubby and neighbor hunt for free. The deal he found was $35 for as many as you want, which is GREAT, but it's on 20,000 acres  which means it's possible to go home without any if they're being elusive. Considering how much it costs in gas to get down to TX from here sure would be nice to have a guarantee that you'd be bringing something home.


----------



## mojo4

Once again. WHY THE HECK CAN'T WE HAVE WILD HOG PROBLEMS IN COLORADO!! I don't wanna have to drive 900 miles for wild boars!! 2 thumbs down to georgia wusses for griping about wild organic GMO free heirloom bacon delivery service!


----------



## arkjarhead

mojo4 said:


> Once again. WHY THE HECK CAN'T WE HAVE WILD HOG PROBLEMS IN COLORADO!! I don't wanna have to drive 900 miles for wild boars!! 2 thumbs down to georgia wusses for griping about wild organic GMO free heirloom bacon delivery service!


Feral hogs do a lot of damage to property plus they're killers. I had a mule I was riding gutted by one that got away from the catch dogs. A friend of mine lost his thumb to one. Nothing to play with. You gotta know what you're doing or they'll hurt you.


----------



## Cotton

Boars are dangerous period, I’ve even been run out of pens by domesticated boars.

Wild or domestic – if castrated they’ll add weight faster and loose a lot more of that gamey flavor. If you intend to pen them up for a month or so and feed them that is.

The way we castrate domestic boars… Throw corn up inside a 55 gallon drum that’s laying on its side. 2 people… hide out of sight. When the boar wedges his head and upper body into the barrel each man grabs a rear leg and stands the boar on its head. It’s a lot less dangerous this way.

If you have a feral boar penned up there might be a way to adapt this method.


----------



## *Andi

Checking the wildlife folks map we have them all around us ... but none in my county. (so they say but the map was three years old.)

As I said before, I have no problem with the game taste... That is just country living. (IMO)

And the way I was raised ...


----------



## LincTex

Cotton, that is a great suggestion! The only problem is you only have ONE shot in getting it right, LOL!

How do you keep the barrel upright when their legs are flailing and they are tossing around?


----------



## Cotton

You’re right, you only get one shot, unless you have time to wait a few hours or come back the next day.

We usually do this in an open side shed of a barn. We stand the hog and barrel up against a wall or other solid object. Once for an exceptionally large boar I hung a rope off a rafter and looped a rear leg just to add a little stability. You have to be quick! Have every move planned and gear ready. Done right it’s over in 30 seconds.

First time I saw this I was about 10. My uncle stopped by the house, said “get in the truck”. On the way he told me what we were going to do. The 2 of us are going to cut that hog? I thought he’d lost his mind! I was terrified of that old boar. 

It was the slickest thing I’d ever seen and a lesson I’ve not forgotten. Afterwards a boar will really put on weight, whether for slaughter or sale.


----------



## LincTex

First this hog castration info.... and then the info on the dozens of medicinal herbs you find around old churches and cemeteries. 

Sir, you have a lot of good information to share!! 

Keep it coming!!


----------



## Meerkat

I hear you can tell how big they are by their rubbing on the stumps in the swampy areas .I know in Butts County there were lots of them. Between Butts and Henry near Jackson Lake. You could walk around in those woods and see where they rubbed on the trees.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Just watched a doc on Netflix called Hog Bomb and I have been completely enlightened. #1 I had no idea the problem was as bad as it is and #2 I had no idea they were so big and so aggressive! When I think of pigs I think of the 250 pound American domestic pigs in confinement so I was picturing those in my head along with their physical and mental characteristics. CLEARLY, that is not what they are anymore. Apparently some yahoo in GA brought over some Russian Boers and let em loose. Now I'm not sure if I'll let hubby go down there in Feb to hunt. We don't have a pack of dogs for him to take with or elephant ammo so I don't know if it's a good idea.


----------



## crabapple

Most domestic hogs sell at 250-265 pounds or less at the sell, but domestic hogs can reach over 800 pounds.
The record is around 2552. pounds.
Wild hogs do not get as much feed as "tame" hog or they would have ran human out of the southern states by now.
A hunter I know only takes the hams & roast from a wild hog.
He saids that the rest is tough & not much meat.


----------



## txcatlady

We only eat the shoats under 100 pounds or small sows. I can't see eating a big boar so I drag them out of the yard. A man told me that if you hang the big ones in cooler for a few weeks that you can eat them. Now we are cautious as my brother in law said that people are using strychnine laced milo for gopher bait and if the hogs eat it they will not die but the strychnine is in the meat. I am thinking that one pig would have to tear up a lot of ground to get a lot of poison. But hubster doesn't want to eat it now. BIL has a feed business. Anyone else hear anything about this?


----------



## cowboyhermit

txcatlady said:


> Now we are cautious as my brother in law said that people are using strychnine laced milo for gopher bait and if the hogs eat it they will not die but the strychnine is in the meat. I am thinking that one pig would have to tear up a lot of ground to get a lot of poison. But hubster doesn't want to eat it now. BIL has a feed business. Anyone else hear anything about this?


I have used strychnine and if used correctly there is very little risk to wildlife however others are not so careful and it is good to be cautious. 
The good thing about strychnine though is that it is very short lived in the body, it does not accumulate over long periods of time and anything less than a lethal does will be excreted or metabolized within a few days max.

The biological half life is only 10 hours which is incredibly fast.

So the hog would have to have eaten a sub-lethal dose in the past day or two to have any real chance of causing you a problem. Hogs don't travel that much normally so it should not be hard to determine if poison is being used in the immediate area in the time immediately leading up to the hunt.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strychnine


----------



## txcatlady

Thank you! I just couldn't see how they would ingest that much unless someonr


----------



## txcatlady

Sorry, someone poured it on the ground and only an idiot would do that. It won't kill the hogs but would anything else that ate it. I thought the strychnine stayed in the body forever!


----------



## oldasrocks

Remind self to not stick my head in a 50 gallon barrel when the wife is mad at me.


----------



## LincTex

oldasrocks said:


> Remind self to not stick my head in a 50 gallon barrel when the wife is mad at me.


Hahahahaha!!


----------



## Jaspar

AKPrepper said:


> Feral wild hogs in Georgia? I'm originally from Georgia. Has everyone there lost their minds!? Have they forgotten how delicious pulled pork BBQ is!!? Can you say pork chops....how about bacon? Grits, eggs, and bacon....so tasty it'll make your tongue slap yer brains out! And these dimwits call the cops?? Man, back in my day, them hogs would last about as long as me or one of my cousins could get our rifles. Bubba.....git me a beer and fire up the grill!!!! :beercheer:


Too bad you would probably get arrested if you shot at a wild pig in a sub division. There was a pot bellied pig on the loose in a Des Moines suburb last month and the sub division suburbanites went ape sh#T!:gaah: Freaking pansies.


----------



## txcatlady

So proud of my grandson. Had a big hog under feeder this am for opening day of deer season. Put down his first hog. 300 plus pounds


----------



## labotomi

I like wild hogs to eat but sure don't want them around the farm. The damage they do outweighs their yumminess


----------



## LincTex

labotomi said:


> I like wild hogs to eat but sure don't want them around the farm. The damage they do outweighs their yumminess


That is why they are better off dead


----------



## crabapple

Wild hogs are good.
But I think a tame hog that you wash down with buttermilk every spring taste better.
No wild taste & you do not have to pull out all the cheff tricks to make the meat tender or more tasty.


----------



## kyredneck

LincTex said:


> People set up wild hog traps in Texas ALL THE TIME. Catch 'em and feed 'em corn for 30-45 days to fatten 'em up and get rid of the gamey taste, and they good to go!


The old timers did the same with possums; keep them in holding cages and feed with scraps until fat and cleaned out.

When trotlining I keep my fish (live) in a holding basket, especially the channel cats and suckers, hung off the dock end until ready to do a single large fish cleaning, which gives the fish time to purge and greatly improves the eating quality.


----------



## alwaysready

Jaspar said:


> Too bad you would probably get arrested if you shot at a wild pig in a sub division. There was a pot bellied pig on the loose in a Des Moines suburb last month and the sub division suburbanites went ape sh#T!:gaah: Freaking pansies.


I was watching local new this morning they have the same wild boar problem in San Jose, Ca. But before they can shoot them the have to lift the local ordnance. Mean while the pigs are trashing the place.


----------



## Ezmerelda

mojo4 said:


> Once again. WHY THE HECK CAN'T WE HAVE WILD HOG PROBLEMS IN COLORADO!! I don't wanna have to drive 900 miles for wild boars!! 2 thumbs down to georgia wusses for griping about wild organic GMO free heirloom bacon delivery service!


Well, when you put it like that....

Who the heck can resist?


----------



## Ezmerelda

arkjarhead said:


> Feral hogs do a lot of damage to property plus they're killers. I had a mule I was riding gutted by one that got away from the catch dogs. A friend of mine lost his thumb to one. Nothing to play with. You gotta know what you're doing or they'll hurt you.


At least they can't climb trees like bears...


----------



## *Andi

So ... We now have a update and a video. (A few things about the "wild hogs" video ...)

Never mind you watch it and tell me what you think.


----------



## *Andi

alwaysready said:


> I was watching local new this morning they have the same wild boar problem in San Jose, Ca. But before they can shoot them the have to lift the local ordnance. Mean while the pigs are trashing the place.


Video from San Jose ...

http://news.yahoo.com/video/law-legalize-shooting-feral-pigs-022725599.html


----------

